# Is it a Wall Mounter?



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gillchaser (Sep 23, 2008)

I would mount that fish no questions asked! that is a hog....good job bud.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Is that a mounter? Absolutely!!! Start your trophy room right now!


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice fish. I still like lookin at mine on the wall after ten yrs.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I would mount one smaller than that 
sslopok


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Great fish=great looking mount,well done!!


----------



## bluefin75 (Dec 30, 2007)

Awesome fish, I'd mount it.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes, I'd get that one mounted.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

fisherman89 said:


> well i guess heres the story....got up early and headed out, had some trouble with the auger but still was set up at day light, we only fished tip-ups due to super shallow water, that is hard to jig in...only 3 feet of water...we had a few fish caught earlier that day biggest as 20", at 9:00 my buddy plucked the hook out of ones mouth...we got his tip-up set back up and mine, (10 yards away) popped up...went over to it, and no line was being taken out..but i felt the fish, set the hook into what felt like a log, only had 8lb leader...the fish didnt fight all that much took one burst then headed back toward the hole...at first i figured it was a big pike because of the weight, but when his head layed at the bottom of the ice i saw my biggest wally to date...
> 
> i had a hard time getting its head to start to slide in the hole but once it did the rest followed... got its head above the ice and grabbed him and began the celebration!
> 
> not too exciting of a story but, catching it in 3 fow, and seeing it tryin to fit in the hole was awesome...my biggest yet...


That is one big wally and it should go on the wall. If you don't mind would you give me some info on how you set you tip ups for wally.
Thanks


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Not big enough. It would have to be at least 2 more pounds for me to mount that. Good try though.......


Just kidding, Hell yeah I'd mout that!


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice walleye! Mount it and then post a pic of it mounted!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

That is a nice walter anytime of year, but to pull it out of a hole in the ice makes it that much nicer I think.......I would mount it if you have the extra money........Mack


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

bigrackmack said:


> That is a nice walter anytime of year, but to pull it out of a hole in the ice makes it that much nicer I think.......I would mount it if you have the extra money........Mack


 
Heck even if you don't have the money that needs to go on the wall! Sell some plasma or something!


----------



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah,nice fish mount it!!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is a great looking walleye .... definitely tell its not a sag bay or lake erie fish . DEFINITELY GET IT MOUNTED. Back in the 80's 10 lb wally's were a dime a dozen caught LOTS of them and never mounted one! Now i havent caught one in 10 years and I regret not getting one mounted.


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

thank for all the responses, im convinced it'll go on the wall, ive spent all my time now looking at mounts nline, i want something simple, no fancy twists or turns 

i think this is what im leaning towards...
i love the color, almost identical to when i pulled mine out of the water, i think this mount looks very natural and i like the curvature of the back, i like the relaxed mouth too, and not over flared gills...

what do you all think?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's an idea, everyone that said mount it, send him $10.00 towards mounting it, what's it up to now to mount a fish? $10.00 an inch?
Nice catch..


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

glockman55 said:


> Here's an idea, everyone that said mount it, send him $10.00 towards mounting it, what's it up to now to mount a fish? $10.00 an inch?
> Nice catch..


 
you are a wise...i like your idea...as a broke college student, ill have to see what i can come up with :lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Very clean fish, looks almost flawless as far as the skin and fins go and that would look great. I personally waited for a master angler sized eye to mount but at one point was not sure I'd ever get one, so go with your gut feeling on it. It would make a very nice mount looking at the pictures you have of it.
Awesome fish whatever you decide to do with it.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the wake up text this morning. Open it and saw that beast, that woke me up for sure. As for asking people if you should mount it......you knew it was a mounter and just wanted to show off to the guys on here.:lol: Either way congrats on a monster of a walleye, and when are you going to take me to catch some of those eyes?

Redneckman


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

Heck yes, i would for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

Beautiful walleye. I would mount it. They dont taste too good that size anyway. Nice job!


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

I would right now!!!! that fish is AWESOME!!!! great job!!!!


----------



## Trophyhunter (Feb 28, 2006)

a good taxi will charge $15 an inch and up....won't be cheap, make sure you find a GOOD taxi look at his mounts first, don't take his word for it.


----------



## Slabhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

nice fish i have always said if i catch a 10 pounder it will go on the wall!


----------



## Bigchev (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice fish for sure!


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

I dunno, thats a nice slab of cheek meat right there. LOL . If your happy looking at it, mount it.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Munuscon bay?? My brother caught one years ago up there just shy of 12lbs. Big eyes up there. Very nice fish, congrats. I caught a 9lb in marysville, didn't mount it and regret it. Have not got one bigger to date. Nice job!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John Q. Public (Jul 18, 2009)

Great fish, I say mount it if you have with the cash, if not no biggie. What size hole did you squeeze that badboy through?


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Unless it's over 12 pounds I'll let it go. Why you ask? I have caught many over 10 in the summer time. I have an 11 pounder and a 12.5 pounder on the wall. But you have to ask yourself do you think you will catch a bigger one? Remember a 10 pounder is only 8.5 pounds after it dumps it's eggs. 

My thoughts only

Paul


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i'd wait for at least a master angler size(11#) 


nice fish an great pics


----------



## frozenbeer (Jan 23, 2005)

Any walleye over 10 pounds or perch over 14 inches goes on the wall. It's just a rule with us.  Neither spawn well or taste good.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

If i were to keep that i would mount it. Otherwise it would have been released only because i dont like keeping the big spawning females and the bigger they are the worse they taste. I would take 15-20" all day for eating. Ive cought a few real nice eyes around 12 lbs that went back. Anywase, great job on one heck of a walleye expecially through the ice . Mount it man, you wont regret it!!


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

fisherman89 said:


> thank for all the responses, im convinced it'll go on the wall, ive spent all my time now looking at mounts nline, i want something simple, no fancy twists or turns
> 
> i think this is what im leaning towards...
> i love the color, almost identical to when i pulled mine out of the water, i think this mount looks very natural and i like the curvature of the back, i like the relaxed mouth too, and not over flared gills...
> ...


That's a real nice looking natural mount.


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

fisherman89 said:


> yes sir, I am studying fisheries and wildlife management


BEATIFUL fish and way to go! That would make a great mount !
I see you are studying fisheries and wildlife management and I recall reading a post about a week or so ago about a grant available to students studying this!
I just did a quick search and could not find it right off the bat. Maybe someone else from the site can help?
As I recall, it was a local organization that was offering the grant....$500.00 I think..... I'll keep looking.

Laura


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

D and L said:


> BEATIFUL fish and way to go! That would make a great mount !
> I see you are studying fisheries and wildlife management and I recall reading a post about a week or so ago about a grant available to students studying this!
> I just did a quick search and could not find it right off the bat. Maybe someone else from the site can help?
> As I recall, it was a local organization that was offering the grant....$500.00 I think..... I'll keep looking.
> ...


 
Thank you very much for looking laura, if you, or anyone else can find any information about this grant please let me know...i will be doing my own searching for it s well...

thank you all for the congrats, and complements! im headed to the taxidermist this morning!!!!!


----------



## D and L (Jan 24, 2004)

fisherman89 said:


> Thank you very much for looking laura, if you, or anyone else can find any information about this grant please let me know...i will be doing my own searching for it s well...
> 
> thank you all for the congrats, and complements! im headed to the taxidermist this morning!!!!!


Found it ! It is a $500.00 "scholarship" .... Here is the link http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=320104&highlight=scholarship . 

I just wonder if you would qualify, because as I am reading it, it looks like it is for students who are planning to enter the field in the future :bloos: 

I would contact Branta and ask him about it and tell him about your studies. Good luck and *let me know how it goes *!!! Shoot me a PM if you get it. 

Laura


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

i will be taking my fish to a guy in Cheboygan...he has done a pike, muskie, brown, and brook trout for my family, and all look great! im sure my walleye will as well, fish are his specialty and with a few good photos as well, he should have no problem with a great looking re-creating of my fish...ill be sure to post some before and after pictures when i recieve my mount back!!!

the anticipation is already building, and i havent even dropped it off yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

D and L said:


> Found it ! It is a $500.00 "scholarship" .... Here is the link http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=320104&highlight=scholarship .
> 
> I just wonder if you would qualify, because as I am reading it, it looks like it is for students who are planning to enter the field in the future :bloos:
> 
> ...



THANK YOU very much, i will be sure to look into this!!!! thanks for all the help!


----------



## susanlakeboys (Mar 16, 2008)

great fish!!!


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

That will be a nice looking mount.


----------

